# Do all Scots hate the English?



## sawtooth (Jan 27, 2012)

The Murray thread does make me wonder, do all Scots hate the English?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 27, 2012)

When it comes to sport in my experience the answer is most definitely yes If sport is not involved then I would say not as we have made some great friends while on holiday who are Jocks, and on visits to the country itself never had a problem.


----------



## bigslice (Jan 27, 2012)

i put no, but i did hear King Salmond has ordered bricks to be deliverd to Hadrians wall for 2014


----------



## birdieman (Jan 27, 2012)

Defo no, why would you hate anyone who you don't know? Every country has its share of eejits.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 27, 2012)

bigslice said:



			i put no, but i did hear King Salmond has ordered bricks to be deliverd to Hadrians wall for 2014
		
Click to expand...

Very good . Provided he bricks himself in, fed up of seeing his pompous face on the TV to be honest


----------



## Iaing (Jan 27, 2012)

I voted no. I wouldn't say that I hate anyone.

To reverse the question. Can anyone give a reason why the Scots should love the English ?


----------



## 19thagain (Jan 27, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			The Murray thread does make me wonder, do all Scots hate the English?
		
Click to expand...

I think Sawtooth, you will find very few Scots who 'hate' the English BUT we do hate the 'Engerland' media!!

We are after all a wee country in comparison to our big cousins down 'souff' and we do do quite well as a nation, so we are justly proud of any decent results that come our way.

My observation is, if I were an English man, (God forbid) I would be so disappointed in the ongoing lack of        achievement by my country's sportspeople!!

'Souff' baiting is also quite enjoyable.


----------



## Mick47 (Jan 27, 2012)

No, but most of em won't admit to that when the're in the company of their countrymen.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 27, 2012)

Its not just the Murray thread although when Murray is mentioned on here its very often the catalyst for some sniping from our friends north of the border. Luke Donald aint all that, Henman blah blah blah. It becomes us and them. 

I know someone from work and he is very open about supporting anyone but England, Murray was famous for saying it but is it what every Scot really feels?


----------



## Mick47 (Jan 27, 2012)

Iaing said:



			I voted no. I wouldn't say that I hate anyone.

To reverse the question. Can anyone give a reason why the Scots should love the English ?
		
Click to expand...

 Culloden apart, is there any reason you shouldn't?


----------



## In_The_Rough (Jan 27, 2012)

19thagain said:



			I think Sawtooth, you will find very few Scots who 'hate' the English BUT we do *hate the 'Engerland' media!!
*
We are after all a wee country in comparison to our big cousins down 'souff' and we do do quite well as a nation, so we are justly proud of any decent results that come our way.

My observation is, if I were an English man, (God forbid) I would be so disappointed in the ongoing lack of achievement by my country's sportspeople!!

'Souff' baiting is also quite enjoyable.
		
Click to expand...

Funny that is exactly what one of Jock chums we met in Spain said. We also asked him why they celebrated throughout the Country after they won at wembley 1-0 in the Euro 2000 play off even though we had just eliminated them 2-1 on agg, his reply was 'we won at Wembley what more do you want' now if it was the other way round and England had just been eliminated by the same method it would have been a national disgrace just of different way of thinking upo there really.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 27, 2012)

Mick47 said:



			Colluden apart, is there any reason you shouldn't? 

Click to expand...

What the hell is a Colluden ?


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2012)

Frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedom!


----------



## Mick47 (Jan 27, 2012)

Iaing said:



			What the hell is a Colluden ? 

Click to expand...

"Culloden" Sorry should have checked spelling first..


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 27, 2012)

You're right, hate is a bit strong maybe it should read do all Scots dislike the English? or do all Scots harbour anti-English feelings? 

The point is, is it just me being precious or is there really a genuine dislike of the English going on?


----------



## leaney (Jan 27, 2012)

In my experience.....yes the Scots hate the English....at least until they meet us in person anyway.

They love to hate us.

But....I have become friends with some of the nicest Scottish people and they're gems.

The Scottish have a bit of a jealousy issue with regards to sport. And that's what my Scottish pals have confessed too.

I'm jealous of the Scottish........they get free prescriptions, free university, free parking at hospital...I could go on. (Although I think we 'nab' most of their oil).


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2012)

Another relevant question is - Do the Scottish see all us English as the same? Do you generally dislike all of us, or do you differentiate between Geordies, Cockneys, scousers, yorkies, mancs etc.

Never had much problems north of the border, and Ive been up there probably more than 50 times with work, football and golf. Whether its being a scouser, so seen as more in common with them or not, I dont know. One thing that has been peddled over the years, is Scousers, Geordies, Glaswegians get on very well. Port cities, football, working class, generally derided cities. It might be all guff, but I like both cities, myself.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 27, 2012)

My opinion, as an ex-pat Englishman living in Scotland for 10 years:

There is a collective national pride in being Scottish (quite rightly) which manifests its self in a fairly half hearted 'hatred' of England.  The amount of times I have heard 'English Bastards', swiftly followed by 'no offence pal' is considerable.  It's a conditioning thing.

Culloden? very few English troops involved.  Read your history, properly.  It was mainly Lowland Scottish Regiments at the battle.

What I do find immensely irritating however is a pub full of proud Scots cheering goals by Germany against England in the 2010 world cup as though they had scored themselves - pathetic, totally pathetic.

66 and all that.  Raised at every opportunity - 'it's the English media', mmmm, no it isn't, the average scot raises the issue of 66 more than we do.  But, paradoxically, 50% of Scotland still gets a stiffy about a club winning a European knock out tournament one year later. They still sing about it every game, funnily enough I don't hear Villa singing about it or indeed Forest (who managed it twice).

But, and it's a big one, having lived in both London and Glasgow, I know which city I prefer.  I have everything on my doorstep, beautiful wild scenery and a cosmopolitan city within easy reach.

I just hope, that should Salmond succeed, that I am allowed to continue my work here improving the gene pool post-independence


----------



## Basher (Jan 27, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			My opinion, as an ex-pat Englishman living in Scotland for 10 years:

There is a collective national pride in being Scottish (quite rightly) which manifests its self in a fairly half hearted 'hatred' of England.  The amount of times I have heard 'English Bastards', swiftly followed by 'no offence pal' is considerable.  It's a conditioning thing.

Culloden? very few English troops involved.  Read your history, properly.  It was mainly Lowland Scottish Regiments at the battle.

What I do find immensely irritating however is a pub full of proud Scots cheering goals by Germany against England in the 2010 world cup as though they had scored themselves - pathetic, totally pathetic.

66 and all that.  Raised at every opportunity - 'it's the English media', mmmm, no it isn't, the average scot raises the issue of 66 more than we do.  But, paradoxically, 50% of Scotland still gets a stiffy about a club winning a European knock out tournament one year later. They still sing about it every game, funnily enough I don't hear Villa singing about it or indeed Forest (who managed it twice).

But, and it's a big one, having lived in both London and Glasgow, I know which city I prefer.  I have everything on my doorstep, beautiful wild scenery and a cosmopolitan city within easy reach.

I just hope, that should Salmond succeed, that I am allowed to continue my work here improving the gene pool post-independence
		
Click to expand...

Being Yorkshire and English and living in England, I agree with most of the above. 

Lots of Scots live round these parts. Have no problems with them. Quite friendly people. Then again, you can't get much friendlier than a Yorkie.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 27, 2012)

As far as sport is concerned, it is a rivalry. Just like Utd. and City, Spurs and Arsenal etc. The most bitter rivalries are between close neighbours. 

From a political perspective, I believe Scots are sick of being patronised by the English, whether it is the wee things like the mocking of the accent or national dress. Or the big things like being told that independence won't work like a child being rebuked by an older sibling.
Or the stupid, laughable things like David Cameron's pathetic attempt at quoting Burns in the Commons on Wednesday.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 27, 2012)

Basher said:



			Then again, you can't get much friendlier than a Yorkie.
		
Click to expand...

you clearly haven't met my first wife


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2012)

Basher said:



			Being Yorkshire and English and living in England, I agree with most of the above. 

Lots of Scots live round these parts. Have no problems with them. Quite friendly people. Then again, you can't get much friendlier than a Yorkie.
		
Click to expand...

Dislike Yorkies, yappy wee dugs.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 27, 2012)

Iaing said:



			As far as sport is concerned, it is a rivalry. Just like Utd. and City, Spurs and Arsenal etc. The most bitter rivalries are between close neighbours. 

From a political perspective, I believe Scots are sick of being patronised by the English, whether it is the wee things like the mocking of the accent or national dress. Or the big things like being told that independence won't work like a child being rebuked by an older sibling.
Or the stupid, laughable things like David Cameron's pathetic attempt at quoting Burns in the Commons on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think the Scots are patronised.

Most English people admire Scottish national dress, we don't have one, apart from the bowler hat or dressing like a morris dancer.   I married in Highland dress as a mark of respect to my wife. 

Whether independence will work is at the moment a matter of personal opinion.   Personally I think the UK is greater than the sum of it's parts.

How many Scots do you know who can make a passable attempt at quoting Burns or indeed understand it?

you know where you are with a bit of Shakespeare!


----------



## leaney (Jan 27, 2012)

Iaing said:



			As far as sport is concerned, it is a rivalry. Just like Utd. and City, Spurs and Arsenal etc. The most bitter rivalries are between close neighbours. 

From a political perspective, I believe Scots are sick of being patronised by the English, whether it is the wee things like the mocking of the accent or national dress. Or the big things like being told that independence won't work like a child being rebuked by an older sibling.
Or the stupid, laughable things like David Cameron's pathetic attempt at quoting Burns in the Commons on Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

The Scots want independence and I think this plays a big part in their dislike for the English and I don't blame them.

But....as an Englishman, I would like us to have our independence too! It's so annoying having to select 'UK' on a form - I want to select 'English' or 'England'.

Independence didn't work out so well for Ireland and if the same happens to Scotland then so be it. But I do think that England would be best placed to survive being independent.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 28, 2012)

leaney said:



			The Scots want independence and I think this plays a big part in their dislike for the English and I don't blame them.

But....as an Englishman, I would like us to have our independence too! It's so annoying having to select 'UK' on a form - I want to select 'English' or 'England'.

Independence didn't work out so well for Ireland and if the same happens to Scotland then so be it. But I do think that England would be best placed to survive being independent.
		
Click to expand...

The Scots want Independence - really? I would say that currently, based on the people I speak to on a daily basis, Salmond is heading for a humping.  If he was so sure of a victory he would go for a referendum now, rather than allow himself two years to drum up support.  If he was so sure of overwhelming support he could declare independence now - this isn't Jugoslavia, the British Army is hardly likely to invade to secure the union.


----------



## Iaing (Jan 28, 2012)

leaney said:



			Independence didn't work out so well for Ireland
		
Click to expand...

When was Ireland a part of the UK that they were able to become independant of it ??


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 28, 2012)

Iaing said:



			When was Ireland a part of the UK that they were able to become independant of it ?? 

Click to expand...

well up until 1916 presumably


----------



## Iaing (Jan 28, 2012)

Apologies.
I wasn't aware that prior to the Irish war of independance the country was called The United Kingdom  of Great Britain and Ireland.
I always thought it was just called Great Britain.

For someone born and brought up in the West of Scotland my knowledge of Irish history is woefully inadequate.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hate is a strong word to be honest,its a media thing to be honest i've some great guys in the past from over the wall.

But last year i had the misfortune of playing with 2 from Manchester when i was on holiday in Ireland ,there was a squad of them playing in the same comp as me ,what a right shower of w*****s they were.One of them asked me if i'd played here before i said i had ,he said well you can show me where to go as i couldn't be arsed playing my practise round, as i'm the shy retiring type i simplY told him to F OFF, he didn't take to kind to that the knob.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			well up until 1916 presumably
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong but I think Ireland was part of Britain, up until 1916 (Easter rising) and possibly even not officially until 1918 when it was granted home rule. However, the United Kingdom until then was only Scotland, Wales and England.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 28, 2012)

sawtooth said:



			The Murray thread does make me wonder, do all Scots hate the English?
		
Click to expand...

No not realy, we just hate anybody who is not us.
It dont half wind some people up, just fishing for some gulible catches now.
But in truth we just love winding anyone up.
Its so easy when you have the accent.


----------



## drawboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Of course they do, if they didn't have us to hate they would have nothing to live for


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 28, 2012)

I always find this "scenario" awkward as when it comes to sport I am English through and through and admit to being anti-scot at times. I am half Scottish though and my mum was born in Glasgow and, from what I've been told, hated the English and then met my Dad  She sadly died when I was a babe and my 2 sisters and brothers and I were sent to a Scottish boarding school - in Watford !! So my brother is a great piper and all 3 of us girls can do a mean Highland Fling - if my elder sisters were fit enough! If she had lived then we would have been brought up to be way more Scottish than English as she ruled the roost. My eldest sister is much more pro Scottish than me when it comes to the rugby etc but she had longer with the influence of my Mum...

I think it's a shame when it gets out of hand although fortunately this only tends to be on the sporting stage at the moment. The current political edge to it just fuels the flames - not a clue where that will end up.


----------



## CMAC (Jan 28, 2012)

The older generation perpetuate any anti English feelings unfortunately, they instilled it in their kids that just see it as normal. The football crowd who support anyone against the English is just ridiculous.

I'm loyal to Scotland first and Great Britain second but never to the detriment of another nation of the UNITED kingdom.

Salmond is egotistical and wants in the history books IMO, we had independence 300 yrs ago, didn't turn out well, do we never learn!


----------



## Val (Jan 28, 2012)

What a class thread, there is 2 things I seriously hate about England, they don't do square sausage or plain bread,other than that's it's spot on 

As for the hatred of teams, it's a rivalry nothing more, most scots do not want the England national team to do well in the same mould most Rangers or Celtic fans will not wish well on the opposite team.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't hate another human being and never have,well maybe Maggie.
What i do hate is ignorance and stereotyping.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll not go on a rant about independence on this, I promise!

I don't hate the English as a nation, my dad and sister are from Newton Heath.I have a healthy dislike of some people who by co-incidence are English, but the same can be said about some Scottish people I know.The entire Match of The Day panel for example.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 28, 2012)

I voted Aye.:smirk:


----------



## JustOne (Jan 28, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I voted Aye.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Ha! I was going to say it was a good question because all the English haters are sitting there biting their tongues that they can't post what they REALLY feel because it's embarrassing to say on an open forum that you carry a prejudice.................... and then up steps Dodger


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 28, 2012)

It's "No" for me. 

I do always support whoever England are playing at sport but that's just rivalry and probably affected more by the biased commentary.

As for independence - there's no desire for it here which is why Salmond is delaying the vote on it. He'll try to weasel us into it somehow, horrible man!


----------



## chris661 (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't really hate the English but do hate the patronising and arrogance that emminates for some of them regarding Scotland and the people there.


----------



## Mark_G (Jan 28, 2012)

Very strange poll, quite sad.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 28, 2012)

leaney said:



			.

Independence didn't work out so well for Ireland .
		
Click to expand...

Love to hear why you think that ? 

Regarding the Op i would imagine most scots dont give a rats about england ireland wales etc , most people only care about surviving & doing best by & for their families .. you are always going to find knobs in every race & culture but in general most people are ok ..
i will say one thing tho where i find it can matter to others, & it can be good to be NON english.. on holidays.. you can always tell when the English arrive more so than any other nation , the noise level goes up, & i am by no way painting all english people with the same brush just a broad selection of the ones ive met & i have some very good friends who are english , seems holidays bring out something tho ..


----------



## alnecosse (Jan 28, 2012)

Only on the football park, the rugby park, golf course, snooker, darts, tennis, table tennis , badminton,
is there a trend here if its not sports related then the english are fine and great people, if its anything to do with sport then you know the rest but thats a Scottish issue nothing to do with our southern cousins.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 28, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Ha! I was going to say it was a good question because all the English haters are sitting there biting their tongues that they can't post what they REALLY feel because it's embarrassing to say on an open forum that you carry a prejudice.................... and then up steps Dodger 

Click to expand...

Didn't want to disappoint!


----------



## rosecott (Jan 28, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			seems holidays bring out something tho ..
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. I was born and brought up in Scotland, lived there until my early twenties, still go back up to visit family and consider myself British. Holidays also seem to bring out the worst in Scots - I have seen and heard sights that prompts me to hide the accent I still have.


----------



## Mightymoose (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been living up here for 3 years and as far as I'm aware nobody hates me


----------



## Basher (Jan 28, 2012)

Come on!!! 

There are good bad in all races, be they English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish.

Let's go back to the 70's. England v Scotland was a regular football fixture. Hoards of the Tartan army used to travel down to London for the footie. Many got absolutely hammered and caused no end of trouble. Who could forget the infamous Wembley pitch invasion where they wrecked the turf, broke the goalposts?
Now that's typecasting the Scots as pi$$ed up thugs intent on causing mayhem and destruction. 

The so called English football fans (?) did exactly the same type of thing in World Cup and Euro competitions.

Same procedure but remember, it's a very small minority of the respective countrymen.

Southern Irish folk (on the whole) seem friendly souls. Sure, they can down the drink but tend to get happy as opposed to violent. There will be many that do though.

Welsh. Dunno, they just have this thing about letting everyone know that they are Welsh! 

As for letting everyone know when the English are on holiday, a few years back we were enjoying a nice family holiday in Tenerife. Midweek, a shedload of Northern Irish families arrived. The sound level around the pool increased 10 fold along with some of foulest language my kids had the misfortune to hear.

Small snippets of different people of the British Isles. Not all are the same. Do you get my point?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 28, 2012)

Basher .. i get your point & i agree , think you summed it up nicely mate , theres a good few southern irish that embarras the nation too .. guess it shoud be judged on how you behave not your accent eh ..


----------



## Basher (Jan 28, 2012)

Exactly BP.
Saying that, I just love the Southern Irish accent, especially when spoken by a very pretty Irish Colleen!!!


----------



## leaney (Jan 28, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Love to hear why you think that ? 

Regarding the Op i would imagine most scots dont give a rats about england ireland wales etc , most people only care about surviving & doing best by & for their families .. you are always going to find knobs in every race & culture but in general most people are ok ..
i will say one thing tho where i find it can matter to others, & it can be good to be NON english.. on holidays.. you can always tell when the English arrive more so than any other nation , the noise level goes up, & i am by no way painting all english people with the same brush just a broad selection of the ones ive met & i have some very good friends who are english , seems holidays bring out something tho ..
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the current state of the Irish economy? 

Ours is bad but they are in the a similar crises to the one that Greece are in.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Jan 28, 2012)

Nope.

My wife is English.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 28, 2012)

leaney said:



			Have you seen the current state of the Irish economy? 

Ours is bad but they are in the a similar crises to the one that Greece are in.
		
Click to expand...

What a bloody stupid reason.


----------



## Snelly (Jan 28, 2012)

Basher said:



			Come on!!! 

There are good bad in all races, be they English, Scottish, Welsh and Irish.

Let's go back to the 70's. England v Scotland was a regular football fixture. Hoards of the Tartan army used to travel down to London for the footie. Many got absolutely hammered and caused no end of trouble. Who could forget the infamous Wembley pitch invasion where they wrecked the turf, broke the goalposts?
Now that's typecasting the Scots as pi$$ed up thugs intent on causing mayhem and destruction. 

The so called English football fans (?) did exactly the same type of thing in World Cup and Euro competitions.

Same procedure but remember, it's a very small minority of the respective countrymen.

Southern Irish folk (on the whole) seem friendly souls. Sure, they can down the drink but tend to get happy as opposed to violent. There will be many that do though.

Welsh. Dunno, they just have this thing about letting everyone know that they are Welsh! 

As for letting everyone know when the English are on holiday, a few years back we were enjoying a nice family holiday in Tenerife. Midweek, a shedload of Northern Irish families arrived. The sound level around the pool increased 10 fold along with some of foulest language my kids had the misfortune to hear.

Small snippets of different people of the British Isles. Not all are the same. Do you get my point?
		
Click to expand...

Simple answer is do not go to Tenerife.  THis does not happen in Tuscany.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 28, 2012)

Cool , only 30% said that they thought all Scots dislike the English. 

We'll never know if they were English voters suggesting that this was the case or the odd Scot who was being extremely honest. 

Just plain harmless rivalry it seems, no more than I dislike Spurs (being a gooner), no deep rooted hatred there either.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have found everyone that I have met from Scotland, Wales and Ireland to be nothing but friendly and welcoming but maybe I have been lucky. That said, it has pretty much always been through rugby or golf. Take the Munster fans I met in Cardiff after the Heineken Cup Final. Every one of them gracious in defeat and more than generous at the bar and I have found that same attitude before, during and after every 6 nations or Heineken Cup match I have been to. Yes, I am sure that every country has their fair share of idiots, England probably more than others but you run into them in your own country just as much as anywhere else.


----------



## DelB (Jan 28, 2012)

The way I see it, a dickhead is a dickhead, irrespective of where they come from. If I get on well with someone, where they were born is a total irrelevance. I certainly wouldn't change my mind about how I feel about someone after finding out their nationality.


----------



## painterboy (Jan 28, 2012)

Seems many Scots will cheer on the opposition who are playing against England in many sports, but does this include golf?
Now being English I like to see a Donald, Westwood or Dyson (he's on my Fantasy team!) win against any other country, but I would rather see a Forsyth or a Gallacher beat Poulter or Rose. Do any Scots want English golfers loose against other opposition simply because they are English?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 28, 2012)

Found myself having deep and meaningful debates with my mate Fish on the history of the historical English v Scots feuds recently amidst the campaig for Scottish independance. He's a man totally gened up on his history and a has a keen political eye. He really opened my eyes to a lot of jaundiced preconceptions. I don't hate the Scots. In fact with mankinds history of atroicty and genocide I think its clear where hate can lead if unchecked.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 29, 2012)

here's me with not a drop of scottish blood in my viens and a ruddy accent that no one wants.
All sterrotyping is irrelevant and misplaced.
I cheer whoever is playing the better football and can cheer both teams in the same breath.
Its just like Monty Python "whats the English ever done for us" shetch.


----------



## 19thagain (Jan 29, 2012)

I was in Paris and required a repair to my camera but all efforts to get the staff to understand
 fell on deaf to my 'Scottish accent' ears. I overheard me being described as English and took
 them to task, explaining I was Scottish!

After an apology all staff started speaking English and my camera was repaired free of charge!

What have you lot done to the poor French, never mind us Scots??


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 29, 2012)

19thagain said:



			I was in Paris and required a repair to my camera but all efforts to get the staff to understand
 fell on deaf to my 'Scottish accent' ears. I overheard me being described as English and took
 them to task, explaining I was Scottish!

After an apology all staff started speaking English and my camera was repaired free of charge!

What have you lot done to the poor French, never mind us Scots??
		
Click to expand...

battered them in war after war for hundreds of years

before helping to save their country twice

ungrateful gits


----------



## johnboywalton (Jan 29, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			battered them in war after war for hundreds of years

before helping to save their country twice

ungrateful gits
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 29, 2012)

leaney said:



			Have you seen the current state of the Irish economy? 

Ours is bad but they are in the a similar crises to the one that Greece are in.
		
Click to expand...

The current state of our economy ??  so this is a result of independance from a rebellion in 1916 & independence some time in 1918ish .. 94 years later .. seriously ??
So is half of europe mate , greece , spain ,portugal & alot others ,  this all happened because of the so called boom , when the banks loaned too much dosh & top businesmen blew it all .. when we gave billions to bond holders , they lost their gamble & the taxpayer picks up the bill because they were protected .. 

If you think this has anything to do with Independance from GB i think you are mis informed or very very much mistaken ..


----------



## Yerman (Jan 29, 2012)

grumpyjock said:



			here's me with not a drop of scottish blood in my viens and a ruddy accent that no one wants.
All sterrotyping is irrelevant and misplaced.
I cheer whoever is playing the better football and can cheer both teams in the same breath.
Its just like Monty Python "whats the English ever done for us" shetch.
		
Click to expand...

Well said. Been in England 30+ years and frankly they are the most tolerant people on earth -bar none. 
Still love Ireland but happy where I am. 
Always remember a statistic that there are more 1st, 2nd and 3rd generation Irish in England than Ireland. I bet its the same for the Scots - surely they should get a vote on independence.


----------



## stevie_r (Jan 29, 2012)

Yerman said:



			Always remember a statistic that there are more 1st, 2nd and 3rd generation Irish in England than Ireland. I bet its the same for the Scots - surely they should get a vote on independence.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree less,  how on earth can you expect to have any degree of influence in determining the future of a country you don't live in?


----------



## Dodger (Jan 29, 2012)

stevie_r said:



			Couldn't agree less,  how on earth can you expect to have any degree of influence in determining the future of a country you don't live in?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree,going back a few generations I have Turkish blood in the family but would not expect to have a say in anything there!!!!


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Totally agree,going back a few generations I have Turkish blood in the family but would not expect to have a say in anything there!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Does this answer a few questions or is it me....?:rofl::rofl:

Personally, I'm not racist at all - I hate everybody.....:ears:


----------



## BROOKIE (Jan 29, 2012)

Keep the flags flying lads,its not your fault your not english,freedoms not what its all cracked up to be..


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 30, 2012)

BROOKIE said:



			,freedoms not what its all cracked up to be..
		
Click to expand...

Tell that to any person that has had it taken away or had to fight for it ... Independence is the topic freedom is a totaly different thing ..


----------

